# Tempur Pedic Mattress



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

We are getting one of thsese this summer. Does anyone have one? I am not worried about my ds, he will be old enough to co-sleep on just about any surface by then, but we are going to have another baby soon, hopefully next year. I am wondering about co-sleeping on one of these. They are the beds advertised with someone jumping one one corner and the glass of wine not tipping over on the other corner.


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

We have a tempurpedic and have no problems with co-sleeping on it. It only sinks in where there is enough body heat to cause the material to react. Most of the time it is very firm and I found it to have a smoother surface than most mattresses.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

We have one and I love cosleeping on it with my almost 2 week old babe. He isn't big enough to sink in and I can roll away and get up without disturbing him. I think you should be just fine with it. (BTW, I am seriously in loooove w/ the tempurpedic and think I might perish without it. Best money I EVER spent!)


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

great!! thanks for the replies!


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

I LOVE ours!! No problems at all with cosleeping! I will never sleep on anything else!!


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

Our tempurpedic is fantastic. Our newborn was sleeping on it from the first day. She doesn't sink in it, I don't see any problem.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Not to scare anyone, but Tempurpedics are known as "the chemical bed." They contain more harmful chemicals than regular mattresses. I hope that if you do not already own one, that you carefully consider the future purchase of one. If you do own one that you recently purchased, you may still be able to send it back.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
Not to scare anyone, but Tempurpedics are known as "the chemical bed." They contain more harmful chemicals than regular mattresses. I hope that if you do not already own one, that you carefully consider the future purchase of one. If you do own one that you recently purchased, you may still be able to send it back.

Can you elaborate or provide some links to these statements??

Thank you!!!

OP- I've heard that they are hot? Anyone who has one feel this way?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't have any links. I have read articals in the past that told how dangerous tempurpedics are. I know that www.lifekind.com does not come right out and say that Tempurpedics are chemical beds (because of lawsuits I guess) but they do imply that in some of their advertising. They market their natural rubber mattress as a safer alternative to memory foam mattresses (meaning temperpedic). I think if you research you will be able to find proof to this statement. Just think about the material. It is not even a natural material like cotton or wool, it is a synthetic foam material so that is a good indication it is made from chemicals.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 

OP- I've heard that they are hot? Anyone who has one feel this way?


I haven't really noticed a temp difference.

It feels comfy all year long.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I recently brought a new one home and slept on it for one night before returning it to the store. I didn't need to read any articles or do research on the chemical dangers of these beds. I could smell it, and it was horrible. I took one look at my child with his head resting on the mattress and decided to find a natural mattress for us. After much research, I found one that's made of latex, coiled springs, wool, and cotton. It has a lifetime warranty, and it's completely natural.

IMO, I think that if you don't have one already, you should do a little more research.

Kelly


----------



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
Not to scare anyone, but Tempurpedics are known as "the chemical bed." They contain more harmful chemicals than regular mattresses. I hope that if you do not already own one, that you carefully consider the future purchase of one. If you do own one that you recently purchased, you may still be able to send it back.

I found this too in my research. I think it's made mainly of petroleum products and the offgassing is supposed to be horrific. Try googling to find the information. We settled on an all natural latex mattress that is cheaper and much better for you.


----------



## junestars (Dec 2, 2004)

our ds has slept on our tempurpedic since day 1... he was born in 05 and we've had the mattress since 01 so hopefully the worst of any offgassing was long finished. Just to note though, I personally never smelled anything like a pp stated - nor did any of my 7 (seriously) family members and 5 close friends who also own tempurpedics without incident. I do attribute an almost life changing sleep experience since we've owned it. I can't tell you how much better we sleep and how much better i feel and live because of it. But knowing what I know now (regarding offgassing) I would of looked into a brand called organic-pedic, in fact I am looking into it for my son when he moves to his own bed. If it's a close match to a tempurpedic i'm sold. I just wish I could try it out somewhere......


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

My mom had to return her tempur-pedic after she ended up in the emergency room with lung/breathing issues. I would definitely research before buying. I'm not sure there's any scientific studies done, but there's tons of anecdotal complaints on the internet. (On tempur-pedic and foam mattresses in general.)

I'm sure some people are more sensitive to it than others, obviously.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
I don't have any links. I have read articals in the past that told how dangerous tempurpedics are. I know that www.lifekind.com does not come right out and say that Tempurpedics are chemical beds (because of lawsuits I guess) but they do imply that in some of their advertising. They market their natural rubber mattress as a safer alternative to memory foam mattresses (meaning temperpedic). I think if you research you will be able to find proof to this statement. Just think about the material. It is not even a natural material like cotton or wool, it is a synthetic foam material so that is a good indication it is made from chemicals.

Hey! Thanks for the website, I ordered their catalouge (sp) so I will check it out. I am glad we havent purchased the bed yet, thanks for all the tips.

Do you find that your LifeKind bed is close in comfort/feel to a tempur pedic?


----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

I got a Tempurpedic during my pregnancy and it literally saved my butt when I had to sleep sitting up my whole last trimester due to horrible heartburn. Been cosleeping with my son on it and have had no problems.
It really bugs me when people say that it is dangerous without being able to quote any sources. I did an internet seach myself and found nothing but hearsay, so as far as I'm concerned, it's innocent until proven otherwise. Any mattress, including latex, wool, etc., can cause problems to someone who is chemically sensitive or allergic.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OHmidwife* 
It really bugs me when people say that it is dangerous without being able to quote any sources. I did an internet seach myself and found nothing but hearsay, so as far as I'm concerned, it's innocent until proven otherwise. Any mattress, including latex, wool, etc., can cause problems to someone who is chemically sensitive or allergic.

My mother had Tempur-Pedic send her the material safety data sheets(required by OSHA to be displayed in the workplace) on the chemicals used to make the mattresses. The material safety data sheets listed respitory irritation as a side effect of the diisocyanate that the mattresses are made of.

Here's info on the diisocyanate:

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/asthma.html
http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/toluene2.html

It is considered a hazardous waste and is highly flammable which requires the use of flame-retardants that can cause even more ill effects.

http://www.healthychildrenproject.or...ons/pbdes.html


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't have a Lifekind mattress, but hopefully will get one next year. They have a big mattress sale yearly and I think it is about over for this year. If you call them they will reccomend a mattress based on your preferences and needs and they have a comfort exchange program cause I guess they are pretty confident they will reccomend the right mattress. I have a mattress that is almost 20 years old! I bet it is so full of dust mites...yuck! On Rachel Ray the "dustmite inspector" said to replace mattresses at least every 5 years. I wish I had the money to get a new mattress now, but mine is still comfortable. Anyhow, back to Lifekind, they are a good company, in my opinion, and I love their wool and cotton pillows, their towels, and sheets (they sell Coyuchi). I think their natural rubber mattress is comperable to Tempurpedic.


----------



## RBinTEX (Apr 16, 2004)

While I'm big on natural mothering, I never could get the hang of natural homemaking,







: so the chemical concerns don't bother me so much. I loooovvvvve my tempurpedic and never noticed an odor. I've got the pillows too. Sweet, sweet, comfy sleep, and not too squishy for a baby.


----------



## aiea (Jan 27, 2007)

We have a tempurpedic mattress and contour pillows. The babe (6 months) sleeps between one of the pillows and me. They are heavy and dense, and they function like baby bookends. I like that in particular, and really do love my mattress.

Ditto on not noticing any chemical odors or ill effects...

April


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

we have a tempurpedic knock off and have co-slept with baby since day one. i did notice a smell with it and it took about a week to fully clear. if i had to do it over again, i would have gone for natural rubber/latex. my bed is amazing, but i just keep getting more educated!! i did put an organic wool mattress pad on top of the mattress...


----------

